# Diversität in Hollywood: Zwischen Color-Blindness, Typecasting und Blackface



## BritFragner (12. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diversität in Hollywood: Zwischen Color-Blindness, Typecasting und Blackface* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diversität in Hollywood: Zwischen Color-Blindness, Typecasting und Blackface


----------



## GermanRocket7 (12. September 2016)

Ich habe bisher selten einen dermaßen dämlichen Artikel bei einer Publikation über Mainstream-Medien gelesen und frage mich ernsthaft, ob dieser Trend von "Journalisten", die eigene Meinung regelmäßig mit dem Dampfhammer eintrichtern zu wollen, mittlerweile bereits zu einer Ersatzreligion geworden ist.

Der Reihe nach: 
"Aber wer hat je gesagt, dass Harry Potter nicht Inder oder Asiate ist, oder welche Hautfarbe James Bond hat?"

Das, verehrte Autorin, findet sich reihenweise im Quellenmaterial. Sofern ich mich korrekt erinnere, ist dies bei nahezu allen größeren Franchises der Buch- bzw. Filmmedien der Fall und eindeutig intendiert von den entsprechenden Autoren. Gerade diese irrwitzige Idee, James Bond solle nun schwarz/schwul/transgender/whatever sein, welche seit Monaten durch die weiten des Internet geistert, ist lediglich den SJWs zu verdanken und verdreht jegliche Bezugnahme zum Ausgangsmaterial, also den Novellen von Ian Fleming, komplett. 
Wenn ich also einmal in dieselbe Kerbe schlagen darf, wie die Autorin, und meiner Meinung freien Lauf lassen kann: Der Tag, an dem James Bond nicht mehr weiß ist, ist der Tag, an dem ich das erste Mal seit Goldeneye (1995) nicht mehr ins Kino gehen werde. Denn es ist falsch. 

Und bevor jetzt entrüstete Stürme losbrechen und mich aufgrund meines Nicknamens (vgl. Reisner, Dino: Marco Sturm - The German Rocket) direkt in die rechtsradikale Ecke stellen (was, dank GroKo und realitätsverneinender Politik gepaart mit left-eye-blind-Medien ohnehin gerade 'en vogue' ist): ich mag Idris Elba. Ich habe auch überhaupt kein Problem mit Menschen anderer Hautfarbe - meine Frau ist selber halbe Ghanesin und mein Schwiegervater wird im Winter nur gesehen, wenn Schnee liegt - und ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn Schwarze die Hauptrollen in Gott-weiß-wie-vielen Filmen spielen. 

Aber wenn die Identität und Ethnie eines Charakters im Original sehr wohl von Bedeutung ist, dann will ich verflixt noch mal auch in den Filmadaptionen keine geänderte Identität oder Ethnie sehen. James Bond ist lt. offizieller Biographie nun einmal weiß, in Wattenscheid geboren worden, kommt aus gutem Hause und musste sich als Waisenkind am Eton College komplett isoliert durchschlagen. Es war schon schlimm genug, dass in Bonds Pass in "Skyfall" stand, er sei in Berlin geboren worden. Aber muss man jetzt, einfach nur weil man sich ganz dolle wünscht, dass mehr Schwarze gezeigt werden, nach einer kompletten Abwendung vom Original schreien? Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass nicht...


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2016)

Sorry, aber der Artikel ist echt übel. Gab das hier nicht letztens schon mal ähnlichen Schwachsinn, der in die gleiche Kerbe schlug?

Ich sage gar nichts über die Meinung (die albern ist) aber der Artikel strotzt nur so vor inhaltlichen Fehlern. Da werden munter Asiaten mit Schwarzen in einen Topf geworfen und als Farbige hingestellt und ähnlicher Schwachfug. 

Und welche sexuelle Orientierung ein Schauspieler privat hat ist völlig irrelevant. Es sind SCHAUSPIELER. Der Beruf bedeut, dass jemand in eine ANDERE Rolle schlüpft. Und ja, ein Schauspieler der Älter wird, der kann irgendwann keinen Jungspund mehr spielen, weil es unglaubwürdig wirkt (ich finde gerade viele Filme lächerlich wo so alte Knacker irgendwelche 30-Jährigen sein sollen), sondern muss dann die Elternrollen übernehmen und wenn er das aus Eitelkeit nicht will, dann muss er (oder sie) halt aufhören. So ist das nun mal in dem Beruf.

Gleiche Diskussion wie bei Ghostbusters (die Frauen waren den meisten Leuten egal, es ging eher um die Auswahl der Schauspielerinnen als auch das schreckliche Drehbuch mit den infantilen Gags und den üblichen inzwischen strunzlangweiligen Klischees) und bei Spielen. Ein Schauspieler muss zu seiner Rolle passen. D.h. nicht jeder Mann und jede Frau kann jede Rolle spielen. Das Aussehen - und dazu gehört auch die Hautfarbe (oder das Alter) - spielen eine entscheidende Rolle, da sie auch das Verhalten einer Person und die Umgebung mitbestimmen - undzwar jeglicher Art, positiv als auch negativ. 

Weiter geht es mit den "Behinderungen" - gleiches Spiel. Soll ein Rollstuhlfahrer James Bond spielen? Wie soll das gehen? Peter Dinklage ist übrigens nicht der einzige bekannte Schauspieler mit Kleinwuchs, Warwick Davis ist, gelinde gesagt, 1000 Mal bekannter. Ein Film wäre eine ziemliche Persiflage, wenn einer von den beiden mit einmal den Terminator mimen sollte ... 

Und noch ein weiteres Mißverständnis der Autorin, nicht alle Filme wollen anspruchsvoll sein (verkauft sich ja auch lange nicht so gut wie reine Unterhaltungsfilme). Dramen, Arthouse und Co. haben ihr Publikum und ihre Zeit. Aber wer sich einfach nur vor der Flimmerkiste mal entspannen will, der will gehaltloses - ja, und dann sollen die Schauspieler auch gut aussehen, damit der Zuseher in eine Fantasiewelt zum Träumen eintauchen kann. Aufregung und normale Menschen hat man im Alltag und in den Nachrichten genug. Da muss man nicht immer mit dem "politisch korrektem" Vorschlaghammer kommen. Wer gar keinen Spaß in seinem Leben haben will, wie die Autorin scheinbar, dann muss sie sich eben in ihren vier Wänden einsam einsperren und entsprechende Filme konsumieren wo es um Rollstuhlfahrer, Amputationen, Transgender, Rassismus etc. pp geht, die gibt es schließlich durchaus genug, und kann dann über die böse Welt hadern, die kein Bock hat nur solche Dramen zu ertragen, weil meist dass eigene Leben schon unlustig genug ist und man nicht in Depression ertrinken will.

Und mir ist der ethnische Hintergrund übrigens auch völlig egal, er muss halt, wie gesagt, nur zur Rolle passen. Ich konsumiere z.B. zu gut 80 Prozent nur asiatische Serien und Filme.


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2016)

> Aber entfernen wir uns einmal vom "Ghostbusters"-Reboot - das wurde schon genug diskutiert.


Warum dann nochmal den Topf aufmachen und nur einseitig mit Vorurteils Argumenten füllen?

Denn mitnichten ging es den Kritikern expilzit darum, daß jetzt Frauen in den Hauptrollen sind, sondern um die Kontinuität: daß die Marke eben die 4 bekannten - und ja: männlichen - Hauptdarsteller hatte, von denen nach meinem Verständnis nicht mal ein Nebensatz erwähnt wird, da der neue Film ja ein Reboot ist und die alten daher nie statt gefunden haben.

Außerdem scheint die Handlung sich sehr stark am Original auszurichten und da stellt sich schon überdeutlich die Frage: Warum dann neu machen? Das ist irgendwie so, als ob man sagen würde: Hey, laßt uns "Psycho" neu drehen, aber 1:1 die selbe Szenenfolge verwenden, so daß die Leute, die Psycho sehen wollen, sich nicht umgewöhnen müssen."...




> Aber wer hat je gesagt, [...] welche Hautfarbe James Bond hat?


Der Autor:
"The skin beneath the eyes that now slowly, mildly, surveyed his colleagues was unpouched. There was no sign of debauchery, illness, or old age on the large, *white*, bland face under the square, wiry black crew-cut." (Thunderball)

(laut Is James Bond explicitly described as caucasian in Ian Fleming's books? - Science Fiction & Fantasy Stack Exchange)



> Zugegeben, wir bewegen uns in die richtige Richtung: Idris Elba steht im Gespräch, der nächste Agent 007 zu werden,


Wieso sollte das "die richtige Richtung" sein?

Wenn der Autor in einer Geschichte festgelegt hat, welche Nationalität, Hautfarbe etc eine Figur hat, dann ist das bei einer offiziellen Verfilmung erstmal verbindlich. Beispielsweise bei Roland hatte ich dieses nach der langen Jagd durch die Wüste von der Sonne gegerbte Gesicht vor Augen. Und afaik betitelt ihn eine der Hauptersonen als "Weißbrot" oder mit einem sonstigen Schimpfwort für Weißhäutige.

Daher sind schwarze Darsteller für James Bond bzw. Roland laut der Litreraturvorlage schlicht falsch besetzt.
Man dreht ja auch keinen Micky Maus Film mit einem Hund als Titelheld.

Bei Nebenrollen hingegen - oder wenn das Buch Hautfarbe & Co nicht vorschreibt - steht es den Filmemachern natürlich frei, wie sie die Rolle besetzen. Aber es sollte schon innerhalb der Geschichte passen und nicht beispielsweise im 15 Jhd. in einer deutschen Stadt ein schwarzer Bürgermeister vorkommen.



> Warum wird die Rolle eines Blinden nicht von einem Blinden verkörpert?


Nun, wenn die Geschichte ein "vorher" Kapitel hat, in dem der Blinde noch sehen konnte, ist es naheliegend, warum.
Zudem müßte für den Darsteller ein zusätzlicher Assistent da sein, da mit ständig neuen Umgebungen/Sets endlose Unfallmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind = zusätzliche Kosten.
Je nach Behinderung ist auch deutlich weniger Drehzeit pro Tag möglich.



> Wieso ist Peter Dinklage der Einzige wirklich berühmte Schauspieler mit Achondroplasie?


Spontan fällt mir noch der David Lynch "Mann von einem anderen Ort" ein
Michael J. Anderson

oder die "Time Bandits":
David Rappaport	
Kenny Baker	
Malcolm Dixon
Mike Edmonds
Jack Purvis	
Tiny Ross	

oder "Mini-me" Verne Troyer

oder die Frau aus "Die Stadt der verlorenen Kinder" (gestern erst erneut gesehen )
Mireille Mossé



> Warum werden Homosexuelle noch immer häufig benachteiligt?


Werden sie das? Inwiefern? Bekommen sie weniger Rollen? 

Sicher, diverse bekannte nicht-schwule Schauspieler versuchen sich gerne an schwulen Rollen (ist ja auch eine interessante Herausforderung an das eigene Können) und beschränken damit das Angebot, aber werden Schwule wirklich vermehrt _wegen ihres Schwulseins _nicht für eine Rolle genommen?



> Wenn der Schauspieler sein Handwerk versteht, muss die Sexualität des Charakters nicht mit der des Darstellers übereinstimmen


Wenn der Schauspieler sein Handwerk versteht, muß *nichts* von dem Gefilmten mit dem Darsteller übereinstimmen - geht tatsächlich jemand davon aus, daß Anthony Hopkins auch privat Menschenleber ißt, Sigourney Weaver die beste Adresse für Alien Bekämpfung ist, Zachary Quinto den Vulkaniergriff in RealLife™ von Leonard Nimoy gelernt hat und Elijah Wood tatsächlich ein Serienmörder ist? 


Generell ist es durchaus wünschenswert, wenn der Background den (historisch korrekten) realen Hintergrund komplett ausfüllt und es daher dort auch - ganz einfach - mal *häßliche *Menschen zu sehen gibt und nicht immer nur die Standard Ken und Barbies vom Laufsteg.
Aber dennoch hat die Definition des Autors und noch wichtiger: Die Kontinuität des Erzähluniversums Vorrang. Einen schwarzen James Bond kann man ja noch erklären: Das war nur ein Deckmantel, quasi eine Stelle, die zu besetzen war. Deshalb sieht James über die Jahre auch verschieden aus, weil es auch inUniverse verschiedene Menschen waren. Und mit so einer Erklärung kann man auch einen schwarzen James Bond rechtfertigen. 
Aber nicht einen schwarzen Indiana Jones. Das müßte dann ein anderer Jones sein. Und so müßte es eben auch erzählt werden.

Schlechtes Beispiel: _Deadpool _aus _Wolverine: Origins _und aus seinem Solofilm: Wenn man jemanden als Konglomerat aus verschiedenen Mutanten vorgestellt hat, sollte man später nicht einfach alle dieser Fähigkeiten bis auf eine wieder "vergessen".
Ich sagte: "Schlechtes Beispiel", da der Wolverine Deadpool hoffnunglos überzogen war. _In dem Fall _war es besser, nochmal bei null anzufangen.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Sollten wir uns nicht eher auf die deutsche Medienlandschaft fokussieren?

Viele der angesprochenen Dinge treffen nämlich auf die deutschen Gegebenheiten überhaupt nicht zu. Ältere Damen sind etwa im deutschen Film und Fernsehen allgegenwärtig und auch Hauptrollen für Frauen sind kein Thema. Körperliches Aussehen ist kein Ausschlusskriterium für Hauptrollen. Rassendiversität ist hier nur ein absolutes Randthema. usw usw usw

Außerdem kümmert sich der Artikel imo viel zu wenig um das Phänomen "Serien". Serien bzw. generell der TV-Sektor werden in den USA wie auch international immer populärer und haben Hollywood in Punkto Qualität und Profitabilität längst eingeholt. Und da finden sich dann plötzlich auch viele Produktionen, auf die das "white male privilege" Phänomen aus Hollywood nicht mehr zutrifft. Da gibt es Serien von Frauen für Frauen, Serien mit schwarzen oder asiatischen Hauptdarstellern, Serien mit alten Frauen und hässlichen Menschen,  Serien mit Homosexuellen und Behinderten, Serien, die mit vielen Dingen des alltäglichen Lebens kritisch umgehen. Die Serie und der TV-Sektor sind die innovative Kraft im Entertainment-Biz. Hollywood hingegen produziert fast nur noch Nerdfantasien im großen Stil, einen Superhelden, Fantasy oder Science Fiction Film nach dem anderen.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Außerdem kümmert sich der Artikel imo viel zu wenig um das Phänomen "Serien". Serien bzw. generell der TV-Sektor werden in den USA wie auch international immer populärer und haben Hollywood in Punkto Qualität und Profitabilität längst eingeholt. Und da finden sich dann plötzlich auch viele Produktionen, auf die das "white male privilege" Phänomen aus Hollywood nicht mehr zutrifft. Da gibt es Serien von Frauen für Frauen, Serien mit schwarzen oder asiatischen Hauptdarstellern, Serien mit alten Frauen und hässlichen Menschen,  Serien mit Homosexuellen und Behinderten, Serien, die mit vielen Dingen des alltäglichen Lebens kritisch umgehen. Die Serie und der TV-Sektor sind die innovative Kraft im Entertainment-Biz. Hollywood hingegen produziert fast nur noch Nerdfantasien im großen Stil, einen Superhelden, Fantasy oder Science Fiction Film nach dem anderen.



Das ist das Problem, wenn man nur deutsches TV Programm kennt. Im amerikanischen Kabelfernsehen laufen unglaublich viele Serien mit fast ausschließlich schwarzen Schauspielern oder sogar hispanischen Schauspielern mit einer absolut eindeutigen Zielgruppe, nämlich um (fast ausschließlich) von "ihrer" Ethnie konsumiert zu werden. Die drehen sich dann auch oft thematisch um diese Bereiche und Probleme. 

Wenn man jetzt fies wäre, dann könnte man das ebenso glatt als rassistisch hinstellen ... 

Autoren wie die Artikelschreiberin haben einfach nicht verstanden, dass Medien für Zielgruppen und Zielmärkte entwickelt und produziert werden. "Hollywood" interessiert sich nicht für Rassismus oder Sexismus sondern ausschließlich für das, was ihnen Geld einbringt, das, für das die Konsumenten bereit sind zu zahlen. So funktioniert Wirtschaft. Aktuell ist es halt ein Trend, dass Frauen in Reboots in ehemalige Männerrollen schlüpfen. Wenn der kommende Oceans Film oder ähnliche floppen, dann wird das auch ganz schnell wieder Geschichte sein, egal wie SJWs diese Filme abfeiern. Es gibt immer aktuelle Trends und die verschwinden auch wieder, wenn sie nicht mehr nachgefragt sind. Ist so und war immer so. 
Man denke z.B. an die ganze Bollywood Geschichte, die vor zehn Jahren unheimlich populär war. Ist fast komplett wieder verschwunden, obwohl in Indien natürlich nach wie vor massenhaft solcher Filme produziert werden. Gleiches wie bei ostasiatischen Produktionen, in Korea, Japan und China werden auch unendlich viele Filme produziert und sind teilw. sehr erfolgreich. Sieht man hier praktisch gar nicht (mehr) im Fernsehen, die wenigen die kommen sind reine Fan-Nische auf DVD / BR (und meist absolut billig produziert, die Synchro ist fast immer schrecklich).

Dass Filme für bestimmte Märkte gemacht werden sieht man sehr gut an den ganzen Neuverfilmungen asiatischer Blockbuster. Man denke an die Ring-Serie, Grudge-Serie, Dark Water, Oldboy etc. pp. sogar ein deutsches Remake des koreanischen Films Contact gibt es. Das sind praktisch 1:1 Kopien nur halt für den westlichen Markt angepasst (teilweise mehr Action anstelle Symbolsprache, die hier der Durchschnittsmensch nicht verstehen würde). Weil der jeweils lokale Markt in zeitgenössischen Filmen eben Leute aus dem eigenen Kulturkreis sehen will, da hier die Identifizierung größer und einfacher ist.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2016)

> Doch letztendlich lässt sich wohl behaupten,  dass ein grundsätzlicher Mangel an Filmen besteht, die sich mit Themen  wie körperlichen oder geistigen Behinderungen sowie genetischen  Erkrankungen befassen.



Es gibt die feine Linie in Hollywood die du nicht überschreiten darfst bei solchen Filmen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X6WHBO_Qc-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Körperliche Behinderungen sind eigentlich kein wirklich großes Problem. Geistige Behinderungen sind hingegen ein echtes Minenfeld, nicht nur in Hollywood. Das ist ein extrem schwieriges, weil auch extrem sensibles Thema. Es ist ein schmaler Grat zwischen Über- und Untertreibung, bei dem der Schauspieler eigentlich nur verlieren kann. Und Filme mit echten geistig behinderten Menschen sind eben extrem schwierig zu drehen, aus einigermaßen offensichtlichen Gründen.


----------



## Zybba (12. September 2016)

Bezüglich der Frage nach der Herkunft/Hautfarbe Harry Potters kann ich GermanRocket7 nur zustimmen. Das entscheidet der Autor. Dabei finde ich auch völlig in Ordnung, wenn NUR weiße mitspielen würden.
Der Autor erdenkt sich die Welt und hat das alles vor dem inneren Auge. Daran finde ich absolut nichts eigenartig oder gar verwerflich.

Ansonsten sehe ich die Probleme auch nicht so sehr.
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich ein weißer Mann ohne Behinderung bin.
Da kann man mir natürlich Befangenheit in großem Maße vorwerfen.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Körperliche Behinderungen sind eigentlich kein wirklich großes Problem. Geistige Behinderungen sind hingegen ein echtes Minenfeld, nicht nur in Hollywood. Das ist ein extrem schwieriges, weil auch extrem sensibles Thema. Es ist ein schmaler Grat zwischen Über- und Untertreibung, bei dem der Schauspieler eigentlich nur verlieren kann. Und Filme mit echten geistig behinderten Menschen sind eben extrem schwierig zu drehen, aus einigermaßen offensichtlichen Gründen.



Ja, wirklich gute Filme über geistige Behinderungen, die keine Dokumentation oder kein reines Drama zu Erschütterungszwecken sind, die gibt es leider recht selten. Aus dem Stehgreif fallen mir nur der alte Rainman mit Dustin Hoffman und Tom Cruise ein sowie I'm a Cyborg, but that's okay (I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK (2006) - IMDb)



Zybba schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Frage nach der Herkunft/Hautfarbe  Harry Potters kann ich GermanRocket7 nur zustimmen. Das entscheidet der  Autor. Dabei finde ich auch völlig in Ordnung, wenn NUR weiße mitspielen  würden.
> Der Autor erdenkt sich die Welt und hat das alles vor dem inneren Auge.  Daran finde ich absolut nichts eigenartig oder gar verwerflich.


Dabei ist Harry Potter ein arg schlechtes Beispiel, weil Rowlings sehr darauf geachtet hat, alle möglichen Ethnien bei den Mitschülern einzubauen (Schwarz, Indisch, Asiatisch).



> Ansonsten sehe ich die Probleme auch nicht so sehr.
> Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich ein weißer Mann ohne Behinderung bin.
> Da kann man mir natürlich Befangenheit in großem Maße vorwerfen.


Ja, das ist eines der lästigen Probleme, wenn man als priviligiert gilt.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich gute Filme über geistige Behinderungen, die keine Dokumentation oder kein reines Drama zu Erschütterungszwecken sind, die gibt es leider recht selten. Aus dem Stehgreif fallen mir nur der alte Rainman mit Dustin Hoffman und Tom Cruise ein sowie I'm a Cyborg, but that's okay (I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK (2006) - IMDb)


Und Ich bin Sam (2001) - IMDb

Der Film wurde übrigens von der Presse zerrissen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eines der lästigen Probleme, wenn man als priviligiert gilt.


Und es objektiv auch ist, zumindest im Schnitt. Und zwar in fast allen Bereichen des Lebens, auch wenn einem das persönlich vielleicht kaum auffällt. Man muss sich immer die Frage stellen: Wie würde in genau derselben Situation, in der ich bin, eine Frau oder ein "ausländisch aussehender" oder ein schwarzer Mann behandelt werden?


----------



## Zybba (12. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich gute Filme über geistige Behinderungen, die keine Dokumentation oder kein reines Drama zu Erschütterungszwecken sind, die gibt es leider recht selten.


Mir fällt noch "Tricks" ein. Allerdings hat der Hauptcharakter dort "nur" Zwangsstörungen, keine Behinderung. Der gefiel mir damals sehr gut.
Allgemein sieht man solche Filme selten, das stimmt. Allerdings ist das 1. ein heißes Eisen, wie Scholdarr schon sagte. Andererseits können sich viele damit nicht identifizieren. Ich z.B. kenne in meinem Umfeld keinen "sichtbar" behinderten Menschen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dabei ist Harry Potter ein arg schlechtes Beispiel, weil Rowlings sehr darauf geachtet hat, alle möglichen Ethnien bei den Mitschülern einzubauen (Schwarz, Indisch, Asiatisch).


Ja, aber Harry selbst ist weiß. Und darin liegt die eigentlich Frechheit!!! 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man muss sich immer die Frage stellen: Wie würde in genau derselben Situation, in der ich bin, eine Frau oder ein "ausländisch aussehender" oder ein schwarzer Mann behandelt werden?


Da kann man ja nur raten.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Da kann man ja nur raten.


Oder man informiert sich.


----------



## Zybba (12. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Oder man informiert sich.


Wie das denn?
Soll ich den Kellner im Restaurant fragen, wie er mich behandelt hätte, wenn ich nicht weiß wäre?
Das ist doch eine absolut persönliche Sache. Der eine geht mit jedem gleich um, der andere nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie das denn?
> Soll ich den Kellner im Restaurant fragen, wie er mich behandelt hätte, wenn ich nicht weiß wäre?
> Das ist doch eine absolut persönliche Sache. Der eine geht mit jedem gleich um, der andere nicht.


Ging mir eher um gesamtgesellschaftliche bzw. strukturelle Phänomen, z.B. dass Frauen im Schnitt weniger verdienen als Männer oder dass man es im Schnitt schwerer hat eine gute Wohnung zu finden, wenn man ein "ausländisches Aussehen" hat. Oder auch um so profane Dinge, dass man es dann z.B. schwerer hat, in eine Disko rein zu kommen. Daran sieht man dann halt, dass der weiße Mann doch immer noch strukturell privilegiert ist.


----------



## Zybba (12. September 2016)

Achso, ja. Das ist halt recht abstrakt, aber da hast du natürlich Recht.
Soweit informiere ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Ich versuche einfach jeden in meinem Kosmos gleich zu behandeln.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und es objektiv auch ist, zumindest im Schnitt. Und zwar in fast allen Bereichen des Lebens, auch wenn einem das persönlich vielleicht kaum auffällt. Man muss sich immer die Frage stellen: Wie würde in genau derselben Situation, in der ich bin, eine Frau oder ein "ausländisch aussehender" oder ein schwarzer Mann behandelt werden?



Weil ich zufällig mit meiner Ethnie in dieser Mehrheit lebe, also Durchschnitt bin. Das hat aber nichts mit Priviligiertheit zu tun sondern mit der hier gelebten Kultur. In der es übrigens andere Ethnien oftmals erheblich einfacher haben als "andere" in deren Abstammungsländern.
Du kannst ja mal als weißer in ein Land mit anderer primärer Ethnie gehen, da bist du dann nämlich nicht mehr priviligiert sondern die Minderheit und bekommst u.U. noch mehr Probleme. In Japan / Korea gibt es z.B. gerne mal Clubs / Discos etc., wo du dann nicht reinkommst. So etwas wäre hier unvorstellbar. 

Was hier angeht, dann habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass Frauen (von Männern) oder andere Ethnien mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden, auch insbesondere z.B. im Job, während mir als Standardmann "das volle Programm" reingedrückt wird, die volle Leistung und Fehlerfreiheit abverlangt wird, das kann ich ja aushalten, bin ja schließlich ein priviligierter weißer Mann, während es bei anderen gerne dann mal heißt "nicht so schlimm". 

Kleines Beispiel aus dem Studium meiner Frau. Es sollte eine Präsentation gehalten werden. Eine schwarze Studentin hat absoluten Murks abgeliefert und bekam eine 2 als Note, während der "normale" Student für erheblich bessere Präsentationen nur eine 3 oder 4 erhielt und nur die allerbesten eine 1 oder 2. Das ist kein Minderheitenschutz, das ist schlicht unfair.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil ich zufällig mit meiner Ethnie in dieser Mehrheit lebe, also Durchschnitt bin. Das hat aber nichts mit Priviligiertheit zu tun sondern mit der hier gelebten Kultur. In der es übrigens andere Ethnien oftmals erheblich einfacher haben als "andere" in deren Abstammungsländern.


Doch, das heißt, dass du hier privilegiert bist, weil du durch deine Ethnie eben strukturell besser behandelt wirst bzw. relative Vorteile genießt. Natürlich lässt sich das dadurch erklären, dass du der überwiegenden Mehrheit angehörst, aber das macht dich nicht weniger privilegiert. Ein Privileg zu genießen heißt hier nichts anderes, als dass du Vorteile hast, die nicht auf deine eigene Leistungen zurückzuführen sind. 



> Du kannst ja mal als weißer in ein Land mit anderer primärer Ethnie gehen, da bist du dann nämlich nicht mehr priviligiert sondern die Minderheit und bekommst u.U. noch mehr Probleme.


Ja stimmt, in anderen Ländern bist du nicht zwangsläufig privilegiert. Aber bei uns in Deutschland bzw. im Westen eben schon.



> In Japan / Korea gibt es z.B. gerne mal Clubs / Discos etc., wo du dann nicht reinkommst. So etwas wäre hier unvorstellbar.


Ähm, sowas ist schon lange Realität in Deutschland.


Und die Ethnie ist auch nur eine Seite der Medaille. Die andere ist dein Geschlecht. Auch die privilegiert dich in deiner gesellschaftlichen Stellung.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Doch, das heißt, dass du hier privilegiert bist, weil du durch deine Ethnie eben strukturell besser behandelt wirst bzw. relative Vorteile genießt. Natürlich lässt sich das dadurch erklären, dass du der überwiegenden Mehrheit angehörst, aber das macht dich nicht weniger privilegiert. Ein Privileg zu genießen heißt hier nichts anderes, als dass du Vorteile hast, die nicht auf deine eigene Leistungen zurückzuführen sind.


Welche Vorteile genieße ich denn z.B. gegenüber einer Frau oder einer anderen Ethnie hierzulande? Da bin ich jetzt gespannt. Außer das ich nicht als "exotisch" angestarrt werde fällt mir da nichts ein. 



> Ähm, sowas ist schon lange Realität in Deutschland.


Ich kenne das nur, das in bestimmten Discos Russen- oder Türkentrupps nicht (mehr) reingelassen wurden, weil die da immer für Stunk gesorgt haben. Dass es jetzt aber einen Club nur für Weiße bzw. "Biodeutsche" gibt, das ist mir hier noch nicht untergekommen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ging mir eher um gesamtgesellschaftliche bzw.  strukturelle Phänomen, z.B. dass Frauen im Schnitt weniger verdienen als  Männer


Was die übliche Lüge ist und schlicht nicht stimmt. Denn es werden immer unterschiedliche Berufe und Arbeitszeiten verglichen. Bei gleichem Beruf und gleicher Berufserfahrung gibt es keine Unterschiede. 



> oder dass man es im Schnitt schwerer hat eine gute Wohnung zu  finden, wenn man ein "ausländisches Aussehen" hat. Oder auch um so  profane Dinge, dass man es dann z.B. schwerer hat, in eine Disko rein zu  kommen. Daran sieht man dann halt, dass der weiße Mann doch immer noch  strukturell privilegiert ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist mir zum Glück auch noch nicht untergekommen, mag aber im Einzelfall durchaus zutreffen. Wobei ich mal davon ausgehe, dass z.B. ein hässlicher / verlottert scheinender weißer Mann auch diese Probleme hat.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile genieße ich denn z.B. gegenüber einer Frau oder einer anderen Ethnie hierzulande? Da bin ich jetzt gespannt. Außer das ich nicht als "exotisch" angestarrt werde fällt mir da nichts ein.


Steht doch schon weiter oben. Männer werden z.B. im Schnitt deutlich besser bezahlt. Ausländer erhalten z.B. deutlich schwieriger eine gute Wohnung. Das sind nur zwei Beispiele. Wie gesagt, es geht nicht darum, wie du persönlich behandelt wirst, sondern um strukturelle Privilegien. Du hast es als weißer Mann im Schnitt(!) einfacher in Deutschland. 



> Ich kenne das nur, das in bestimmten Discos Russen- oder Türkentrupps nicht (mehr) reingelassen wurden, weil die da immer für Stunk gesorgt haben. Dass es jetzt aber einen Club nur für Weiße bzw. "Biodeutsche" gibt, das ist mir hier noch nicht untergekommen.


Der Türsteher entscheidet in der Regel, wer in den Club reinkommt. Klar wird das nicht nach außen hin als rein deutsche Disko kommuniziert, aber effektiv hast du es als Weißbrot eben deutlich einfacher, in einen Club zu kommen.

Ich weiß auch gar nicht, warum du dich so dagegen sträubst. Du kannst ja nichts konkret dafür. Das ist einfach ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Phänomen, dass sich auch nur gesamtgesellschaftlich lösen lässt (wenn auch nur äußerst schwierig).


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Steht doch schon weiter oben. Männer werden z.B. im Schnitt deutlich besser bezahlt. Ausländer erhalten z.B. deutlich schwieriger eine gute Wohnung. Das sind nur zwei Beispiele. Wie gesagt, es geht nicht darum, wie du persönlich behandelt wirst, sondern um strukturelle Privilegien. Du hast es als weißer Mann im Schnitt(!) einfacher in Deutschland.


Und ich möchte behaupten, dass man es als Frau im Schnitt einfacher hat in Deutschland ... ^^

Versuche mal als Mann eine Frau zu finden, die eine höhere Bildung hat oder besser verdient. Oder die Vollzeit arbeitet und den Mann als Hausmann zu Hause behalten würde bzw. das er in Teilzeit nur noch ein wenig zuverdient. 
Frauen haben dass da in der Regel einfach, den Mann interessiert das nicht, er ist selbst dafür verantwortlich die Kohle ranzuschaffen, dem ist meist egal, ob sie einen Job hat wo sie gut verdient. 

Hatte das oben aber noch nachträglich reineditiert.




> Der Türsteher entscheidet in der Regel, wer in den Club reinkommt. Klar wird das nicht nach außen hin als rein deutsche Disko kommuniziert, aber effektiv hast du es als Weißbrot eben deutlich einfacher, in einen Club zu kommen.


Ich denke nicht, dass Weiße da hierzulande speziell priviligiert sind, wenn, dann sind eher bestimmte Ethnien da benachteiligt. Ich denke aber, dass z.B. Asiaten genausowenig Probleme haben reinzukommen wie ich.



> Ich weiß auch gar nicht, warum du dich so dagegen sträubst. Du kannst ja nichts konkret dafür. Das ist einfach ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Phänomen, dass sich auch nur gesamtgesellschaftlich lösen lässt (wenn auch nur äußerst schwierig).


Mein Problem damit, der mit einer Asiatin verheiratet ist und viele ausländische Freunde und Bekannte hat (darunter auch Araber und Schwarze) ist, dass in meinem gut gebildeten Mittelstandsumfeld diese Probleme schlicht nicht existieren. Ich kenne das eher aus speziellen sozialen Schichten oder nicht integrationswilligen Kulturkreisen. Aber da sehe ich diese Probleme eben als hausgemacht.


----------



## Loosa (12. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> "The skin beneath the eyes that now slowly, mildly, surveyed his colleagues was unpouched. There was no sign of debauchery, illness, or old age on the large, *white*, bland face under the square, wiry black crew-cut." (Thunderball)
> 
> (laut Is James Bond explicitly described as caucasian in Ian Fleming's books? - Science Fiction & Fantasy Stack Exchange)



So what? Jesus war in den Sandalenfilmen immer weiß, Biene Maja nach Buchvorlage rassistisch und James Bond aus den 50ern. Gab es da überhaupt schwarze Geheimagenten?
Das Publikum und die Gewohnheiten ändern sich. Filmumsetzungen eines Buches sind immer Adaptionen, die dem Drehbuchautor jegliche Freiheit der Interpretation lassen. Selbst wenn das Produkt dann nur noch µ mit dem Original gemein hat, oder sogar das Gegenteil zeigt (Hohlbeins Auslegung des Hagen von Tronje fand ich z.B. super erfrischend; da war Hagen die tragisch-positive Figur, nicht Siegfried - Skandal!).

Ob das dann gut oder schlecht ausfällt muss sich herausstellen.
Nach dem drölfzigsten James Bond, Sherlock oder Batman... wo schon alles andere endlos wiedergekäut wurde, warum nichtmal das Geschlecht oder was auch immer wechseln?

Und ein 1:1 Remake von Psycho? Warum nicht? Puristen und Fans spricht das Original wohl noch an. Für andere, speziell die Generation die das Original nichtmal kennt, ist das nach heutigen Sehgewohnheiten kaum auszuhalten. Ich wollte mir letztens mal 2001 reinziehen. Was früher unglaublich cool war ist jetzt nur noch zum Einschlafen. Weltraum in Echtzeit? Uuuuffff.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ich möchte behaupten, dass man es als Frau im Schnitt einfacher hat in Deutschland ... ^^
> 
> Versuche mal als Mann eine Frau zu finden, die eine höhere Bildung hat oder besser verdient. Oder die Vollzeit arbeitet und den Mann als Hausmann zu Hause behalten würde bzw. das er in Teilzeit nur noch ein wenig zuverdient.
> Frauen haben dass da in der Regel einfach, den Mann interessiert das nicht, er ist selbst dafür verantwortlich die Kohle ranzuschaffen, dem ist meist egal, ob sie einen Job hat wo sie gut verdient.



Ich könnte aus meinem Bekanntenkreis nun spontan mehrere Paare nennen, bei denen es so ist, dass die Frau besser verdient (er Pfleger, sie Ärztin) und auch bei uns ist es so, dass ich besser verdiene, sofern mein Freund nicht entsprechend Bereitschaften macht. 

Bei uns im Haus bleiben auch Männer in Elternzeit. Vielleicht ist das im sozialen Sektor verbreiteter?


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, wobei das aber eher an den Männern liegt, denn die kommen häufig nicht damit klar, dass ihre Frauen mehr als sie verdienen oder beruflich größeren Erfolg haben. Menschen in sozialen Berufen ordnen ihren beruflichen Ehrgeiz aber häufig anderen Dingen unter, wie etwa dem Dienst an der Allgemeinheit oder eben auch der Familie. Daher halte ich es schon für wahrscheinlich, dass es hier weniger Probleme gibt damit, dass der Mann sich um das Kind kümmert, während die Frau weiter arbeiten geht.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> So what? Jesus war in den Sandalenfilmen immer weiß, Biene Maja nach Buchvorlage rassistisch und James Bond aus den 50ern. Gab es da überhaupt schwarze Geheimagenten?


Klar waren früher die Darsteller in Sandalenfilmen immer Weiße - oder Italiener / Kroaten ... das hatte aber verschiedene Gründe. U.a. arabische Schauspieler zu finden war damals sicher nicht einfach.



> Das Publikum und die Gewohnheiten ändern sich. Filmumsetzungen eines Buches sind immer Adaptionen, die dem Drehbuchautor jegliche Freiheit der Interpretation lassen. Selbst wenn das Produkt dann nur noch µ mit dem Original gemein hat, oder sogar das Gegenteil zeigt


Das stimmt, aber eine Jane Bond wäre halt etwas völlig anderes. Wenn man den Hauptdarsteller ändert bleibt halt nicht viel vom Original erhalten, der im Fall Bond halt eine ikonische Erkennungsfigur ist. Wobei ich es cool finden würde, mal so einen Actionfilm (kein Bond sondern halt identisch nur eigen) mit einer richtigen, gutaussehenden, athletischen starken Macho-Frau zu sehen, die Reihenweise die Typen abschleppt. Aber ich denke, auch darüber würden sich dann die Feministen wieder aufregen, es wäre für die nur in Ordnung, wenn die Frau auch unattraktiv ist, was zeigt, wo der eigentliche Hase im Pfeffer begraben ist bei dieser Politik.



> Und ein 1:1 Remake von Psycho? Warum nicht? Puristen und Fans spricht das Original wohl noch an. Für andere, speziell die Generation die das Original nichtmal kennt, ist das nach heutigen Sehgewohnheiten kaum auszuhalten. Ich wollte mir letztens mal 2001 reinziehen. Was früher unglaublich cool war ist jetzt nur noch zum Einschlafen. Weltraum in Echtzeit? Uuuuffff.


Das Beispiel mit Psycho hatte mich vorhin schon gewundert. Da wurde nämlich bereits 1998 ein Remake gemacht ...
Und der Film 2001 war auch 1969 schon stinklangweilig und hat nur ein spezielles, intellektuelles Publikum angesprochen.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich könnte aus meinem Bekanntenkreis nun  spontan mehrere Paare nennen, bei denen es so ist, dass die Frau besser  verdient (er Pfleger, sie Ärztin) und auch bei uns ist es so, dass ich  besser verdiene, sofern mein Freund nicht entsprechend Bereitschaften  macht.
> 
> Bei uns im Haus bleiben auch Männer in Elternzeit. Vielleicht ist das im sozialen Sektor verbreiteter?


Elternzeit ist ja nur sehr temporär und durchaus verbreitet. 
Ich sagte ja auch nicht, dass es gar nicht vorkommt, meine Frau ist auch besser gebildet und verdient mehr als ich. Es sind aber absolute Ausnahmefälle. Die im Fall mit Ärztin / Pfleger auch sicherlich durch die beruflichen Umstände kommen, weil die sich z.B. zufällig im Job kennengelernt haben. Aber wieviele Ärztinnen oder generell Frauen mit Uniabschluss kennst du, deren Mann z.B. Hauptschüler und Handwerker ist? Kommt in der freien Wildbahn praktisch nicht vor bzw vielleicht bei 1 zu 1 Millionen Paaren. Andersrum hingegen, studierter Mann mit unstudierter Frau trifft man ständig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. September 2016)

*Diversität in Hollywood: Zwischen Color-Blindness, Typecasting und Blackface*

Du kennst viele Paare in denen der Mann Akademiker ist und die Frau einen Hauptschulabschluss hat? Ich hätte nun eher vermutet, dass die verschiedenen Bildungsschichten generell unter sich bleiben. Das war ja auch mal Thema beim Zugang zu Universitäten, da er Studenten aus Akademikerhaushalten leichter fallen soll. 

Aber ebensowenig wie du kann ich dafür gerade evidente Studien nennen.


----------



## Loosa (12. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit Psycho hatte mich vorhin  schon gewundert. Da wurde nämlich bereits 1998 ein Remake gemacht  ...



Ach stimmt, da gab es ja schonmal ein Remake. Naja, ich hab das Original nicht gesehen und das/die Remakes interessierten mich nicht.
2001 fand ich damals schon sehr cool. Aber da gibt es viele Beispiele. Easy Rider ist der absolute Lieblingsfilm eines Bekannten. Aber mich (und seine Kids) kann er damit jagen. Da passiert einfach nichts! 

Speziell im Schnitt haben sich die Sehgewohnheiten stark geändert. Früher waren minutenlange Dialoge und Kamerafahrten völlig normal. Heutzutage würde das Publikum da größtenteils wegpennen. Ausnahmen sind etwa "Children of Men" oder "Birdman", wo sowas als Effekt eingesetzt wird. 
Manche Filme sind auch technisch schlecht gealtert. Das original "Tron", oder "Das schwarze Loch" zum Beispiel. Die Bluescreen-Aufnahmen wirken sind nach heutigem Standard einfach übelst. Obwohl ich mir den alten Tron trotzdem noch gerne ansehe.




Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Du kennst viele Paare in denen der Mann Akademiker ist und die Frau einen Hauptschulabschluss hat? Ich hätte nun eher vermutet, dass die verschiedenen Bildungsschichten generell unter sich bleiben. Das war ja auch mal Thema beim Zugang zu Universitäten, da er Studenten aus Akademikerhaushalten leichter fallen soll.
> 
> Aber ebensowenig wie du kann ich dafür gerade evidente Studien nennen.



Hochzeiten: Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern - FAZ

Auch wenn's keine Studie ist. Aber von diesem Trend hab ich schon des öfteren gelesen. Früher hatten sich die Schichten mehr vermischt (Arzt und Stewardess, oder was auch immer). Aber mittlerweile sucht und findet sich eher ein ähnliches Bildungsniveau.


----------



## Alreech (12. September 2016)

Das Ghostbusters Remake war ein Erfolg ? Das wäre mir neu, das letzte was ich mitbekommen habe war das es an der Kinokasse gefloppt hat.

Schon der alte Ghostbusters hat ausschließlich über die Besetzung funktioniert, weder die Story noch die Tricktechnik war ein Grund ihn anzuschauen.
Und das Remake ?
Einfach die gleiche Story mit neuen Schauspielern und neuer Tricktechnik erneut erzählen funktioniert nicht wenn der alte Film wegen den Schauspielern ein Erfolg gewesen ist.
Im Vorfeld der Veröffentlichung sogar die Hautfarbe und das Geschlecht der Hauptdarsteller besonders herauszustellen ist dann nicht sonderlich schlau, sondern legt den Grundstein für den kommenden Shitstorm.
Dazu kommt noch das der Film sexistische Kackscheiße ist und den Sekretär als blondes Dummchen darstellt der von seinen Vorgesetzen sexuell belästigt wird.
Da war der Orginalfilm in den 80er schon weiter.


*Wie soll eigentlich die Diversität in den Filmen funktionieren ?*
Werden Quoten vergeben wieviele Rollen im Film für die jeweilige Abstammung und sexuelle Identität vorhanden sein müssen ?
Wird es eine Listen geben, in der die Schauspieler nach Abstammung und sexueller Identität aufgelistet werden ? (Könnte die Film Actors Guild übernehmen... )
Wer auf der falschen Liste steht bekommt dann keine Rolle mehr ?
Braucht der nächste Darsteller eines Wikingers eine Ariernachweis, damit er die Rolle bekommt ?
Was ist wenn man die sexuelle Identität wechselt, muß man einen Nachweis erbringen das man nicht mehr hetrosexuell/bisexuell/homosexuell/ect. ist und gibt es eine Karrenzzeit ?
Werden die Schauspieler bei der Oscarverleihung irgendwie gekennzeichnet (farbige Markierungen an der Kleidung ?) damit klar ist zu welcher Gruppe sie gehören ?

_"Tut mir leid Frau Watson, aber die Quote für ihre Gruppe ist im Film schon ausgeschöpft, aber wenn sie einen bisexuellen Kollegen afrikanischer Abstammung mit Gebehinderung kennen hätte ich noch eine Nebenrolle frei..."
"Ach, sie haben sich von ihrer Freundin getrennt und sind jetzt mit einem Mann zusammen ? Schade, sie waren so ein schönes Paar. Ohne aktuelles Sextape kann ich sie leider erst nach 3 Monaten auf eine der anderen Listen schreiben"
_
Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung das die Amis in Hollywood das nicht hinbekommen, denen fehlt einfach die deutsche Gründlichkeit um sowas richtig durchzuziehen.


----------



## Loosa (12. September 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das Ghostbusters Remake war ein Erfolg ? Das wäre mir neu, das letzte was ich mitbekommen habe war das es an der Kinokasse gefloppt hat.



Am Eröffnungswochenende brachte er, ganz nach Prognose, fast $50 Mio. Insgesamt enttäuschte das Einspielergebnis wohl die Erwartungen, aber Einnahmen von $220 Mio bei einem Budget von $140 Mio würde ich jetzt nicht als Flop bezeichnen. Und Nachverwertung kommt ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> So what? [...] James Bond [ist] aus den 50ern. Gab es da überhaupt schwarze Geheimagenten?


Eben.



> Das Publikum und die Gewohnheiten ändern sich. Filmumsetzungen eines Buches sind immer Adaptionen, die dem Drehbuchautor jegliche Freiheit der Interpretation lassen.


Dann muß er sich aber auch den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, daß das schlimmstenfalls keine Buchverfilmung mehr ist, sondern die Verfilmung einer ganz anderen Geschichte.



> Ob das dann gut oder schlecht ausfällt muss sich herausstellen.
> Nach dem drölfzigsten James Bond, Sherlock oder Batman... wo schon alles andere endlos wiedergekäut wurde, warum nichtmal das Geschlecht oder was auch immer wechseln?


Weil James Bond und Batman nun mal seit über einem halben Jahrhundert weiße Männer sind. 

Es steht dir ja völlig frei, statt dessen einen Film über BlackBat, Batgirl, Sherlock's Nichte oder Janine Bond zu drehen, aber James Bond und Bruce Wayne sind. nun. mal. Weiße.

Kontinuität! 



> Und ein 1:1 Remake von Psycho? Warum nicht?


Weil das Original bei imdb.com knapp doppelt so gut wegkommt als die Kopie von 1999.

Warum verschlimmern, was man schon besser als Original sehen kann? Gerade bei einem Meisterwerk wie Hitchcock's "Psycho"* kann *dabei doch nix Vernünftiges rauskommen.



> Für andere, speziell die Generation die das Original nichtmal kennt, ist das nach heutigen Sehgewohnheiten kaum auszuhalten. Ich wollte mir letztens mal 2001 reinziehen. Was früher unglaublich cool war ist jetzt nur noch zum Einschlafen. Weltraum in Echtzeit? Uuuuffff.


Für Kubrick Filme braucht man generell Zeit. Aber *gerade *diese ruhige - oder besser: "gründliche" Erzählweise finde ich an seinen Filmen gut. 2001 ist halt kein Action Film, wo nahtlos immer was passiert, sondern bildet den monotonen Alltag von Astronauten besser ab als sämtliche anderen Filme (natürlich nur die "normalen" Szenen ).


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann muß er sich aber auch den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, daß das schlimmstenfalls keine Buchverfilmung mehr ist, sondern die Verfilmung einer ganz anderen Geschichte.


Den Vorwurf müssen sich auch alle bisherigen James Bond Filme gefallen lassen. Denn an die Romane sind die auch nur sehr lose angelehnt... 

Ganz ehrlich, James Bond ist imo ein schlechtes Beispiel, da der Charakter schon immer unterschiedliche interpretiert wurde. Vom Verhalten her hat ein Rodger Moore mit einem Sean Connery in etwa so viel am Hut wie ein Pierce Brosnan mit einem Daniel Craig, sprich: nicht viel. Und wenn der Charakter schon so unterschiedlich interpretiert wird, dann ist die Hautfarbe doch nun wirklich kein großer Beinbruch mehr. Oder hälst du die Hautfarbe für wichtiger als den Charakter einer Figur? Für mich geht das gerade bei James Bond schon eher in die rassistische Ecke, sorry...


----------



## Zybba (12. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Oder hälst du die Hautfarbe für wichtiger als den Charakter einer Figur?


Dass vielen Leuten schon der Wechsel von einem Weißem zum anderen missfallen hat, ist dir wohl entgangen?

Und hier mit Rassismus um die Ecke zu kommen ist ja voll daneben.


----------



## Loosa (12. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eben.


Warum ist es ok, James Bond in neuen Autos und modernen Settings zu zeigen aber die Figur nicht? Dann aber bitte konsequent Retro, mit Deutschen und Russen als Abklatschbösewichte und Frauen als reine Gebrauchsobjekte. 



> Dann muß er sich aber auch den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, daß das schlimmstenfalls keine Buchverfilmung mehr ist, sondern die Verfilmung einer ganz anderen Geschichte.


Also wie jede Buchverfilmung. 



> Weil James Bond und Batman nun mal seit über einem halben Jahrhundert weiße Männer sind.
> 
> Es steht dir ja völlig frei, statt dessen einen Film über BlackBat, Batgirl, Sherlock's Nichte oder Janine Bond zu drehen, aber James Bond und Bruce Wayne sind. nun. mal. Weiße.


Siehe oben, Autos. Wenn man das Setting nicht ändern darf ist irgendwann jede Geschichte tot. James Bond wie vor Jahrzehnten würde heute auch nicht funktionieren (ohne Connery ). Sherlock in modern hat *super* geklappt. Ghostbusters als Frauen war auch nichts anderes. Ein Versuch der Modernisierung einer Geschichte die von jeher nur so la la war (ok, anders als Sherlock in Hinsicht auf die Vorlage ).



> Warum verschlimmern, was man schon besser als Original sehen kann? Gerade bei einem Meisterwerk wie Hitchcock's "Psycho"* kann *dabei doch nix Vernünftiges rauskommen.


Ein Kinorelease des Originals würde heutzutage unterirdischst floppen. Egal was bei IMDB steht. Was interessiert Investoren und Zuschauer ein Hit von gestern? Nur Schade, dass zu oft am Budget gespart, und der Name billig ausgesaugt wird, anstatt ihn würdig zu erneuern.



> bildet den monotonen Alltag von Astronauten besser ab als sämtliche anderen Filme (natürlich nur die "normalen" Szenen ).


Und das würde heute jemand ins Kino locken? Im Vergleich zu Gravity oder Interstellar?


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2016)

Für mich war übrigens schon 007 mit daniel craig gestorben als den martini klassiker zerstört hat


----------



## Scholdarr (12. September 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dass vielen Leuten schon der Wechsel von einem Weißem zum anderen missfallen hat, ist dir wohl entgangen?
> 
> Und hier mit Rassismus um die Ecke zu kommen ist ja voll daneben.


Nein, ist es mir nicht. Die Frage ist aber, WIE man da argumentiert. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn es darum geht, dass der Charakter der Figur geändert wird. Wenn aber der Charakter der Figur überhaupt nicht besprochen wird sondern nur die Hautfarbe, dann ist das imo sehr wohl die "falsche" Diskussion.

Wer sagt denn z.B., dass ein Idris Elba den Charakter des James Bond nicht viel besser verköpern könnte als etwa ein Rodger Moore oder selbst ein Daniel Craig? Vielelicht ist das ja auch einfach der beste Schauspieler für die Rolle? Die Hautfarbe ist dafür eine absolute Nebensächlichkeit, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nein, ist es mir nicht. Die Frage ist aber, WIE man da argumentiert. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn es darum geht, dass der Charakter der Figur geändert wird. Wenn aber der Charakter der Figur überhaupt nicht besprochen wird sondern nur die Hautfarbe, dann ist das imo sehr wohl die "falsche" Diskussion.
> 
> Wer sagt denn z.B., dass ein Idris Elba den Charakter des James Bond nicht viel besser verköpern könnte als etwa ein Rodger Moore oder selbst ein Daniel Craig? Vielelicht ist das ja auch einfach der beste Schauspieler für die Rolle? Die Hautfarbe ist dafür eine absolute Nebensächlichkeit, wenn du mich fragst.



James Bond basiert auf zum grössten Teil auf https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Dalzel-Job und anderen Agenten die im zweiten Weltkrieg USA, Deutschland, Canada, UK tätig waren. Keiner von denen war schwarz 

Man ändert einfach keine Klassiker. Nehm das 007 weg und alles andere auf das sich die das 007 Universum bezog und er kann gern ein Transexueller Schwarzer sein der bei Vollmond zum Banjo spielenden Werwolf wird.

JK Rowling hat sehr oft in ihren harry potter büchern geschrieben "hermiones white face" und dann ein paar jahre später sagt sie "ich habe nie etwas geschrieben woraus man erkennen kann das hermione weiss ist.

Mich ärgert es das die authoren lügen - warum sagt sie nicht einfach ja hermione ist weiss aber im theaterstück ist sie halt schwarz wegen magie oderso sonstwas ansonsten hat sie gesagt ihr lügt alle und die medien und leute brachten viel aufmerksamkeit für das theaterstück was ihr viel geld in die kasse spülte.

Genauso bei der dunklen turm verfilmung - da wurde erklärt das der film in einer alternativen realität spielt und deshalb ist roland schwarz - aber das haben die auch erst viel zu spät angekündigt.

Der wohl grösste fail war bei fantatic four 2015 als die storm zwillinge die bruder und schwester waren als weisse schwester und schwarzer bruder gezeigt wurden.  in der zeichentrickserie und in den zwei kinofilmen waren sie aber weiss.

In der USA wird sowas einfach für die qouten gemacht - das beste beispiel war HBO True Blood - in der büchereihe war der koch in den ersten 20 seiten tot und seine hautfarbe oder abstammung war nicht bekannt.  In der serie war er 7 staffeln lang ein schwarzer schwuler drogendealer. im buch war sookies freundin nur am rande erwähnt in der serie war sie eine schwarze psychoschlampe die 6 staffeln lang der hauptdarstellerin nur ärger machte

Und nur sehr selten werden filme / serien wirklich gut wenn was dran geändert wurde. Meist wird es nur noch für die qoutenzuschauer und die Social Justice Warriors produziert und wenn der film floppt schiebt man den sündenbock auf die zuschauer


----------



## Scholdarr (13. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> James Bond basiert auf zum grössten Teil auf https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Dalzel-Job und anderen Agenten die im zweiten Weltkrieg USA, Deutschland, Canada, UK tätig waren. Keiner von denen war schwarz
> 
> Man ändert einfach keine Klassiker. Nehm das 007 weg und alles andere auf das sich die das 007 Universum bezog und er kann gern ein Transexueller Schwarzer sein der bei Vollmond zum Banjo spielenden Werwolf wird.


Was genau stört dich denn daran, dass er schwarz sein könnte? Am Charakter des 007 ändert sich dadurch überhaupt nichts. Und die James Bond Filme sind keine Klassiker und auch schon lange keine Buchverfilmung mehr, sondern schlicht Actionfilme mit wechselnden Schauspielern und wechselnden Charakterauslegungen. Die Schauspieler sahen dabei auch teils höchst unterschiedlich aus und waren auch unterschiedlich aus. Einzig verbindendes Element für die Filmreihe ist ein bestimmter Archetypus von einem Superagenten, der gegen Superbösewichte kämpft. Wie der Agent genau aussieht, war für die Marke hingegen noch nie wichtig, solange der Schauspieler (im Kontext der Zeit) nur gut aussieht und anziehend auf Frauen wirkt. Man nimmt also überhaupt nichts weg, wenn 007 schwarz ist, denn die Hautfarbe ist für den Charakter der Filme schlicht irrelevant.

Übrigens durfe sich ALLES in den Filmen der Zeit anpassen. Die Filmreihe hat nichts mehr mit dem 2. Weltkrieg zu tun und auch nichts mehr mit dem kalten Krieg. Heute sind die Bedrohungen modern. Nur James Bond muss natürlich weiß sein, weil er irgendeinen Agenten aus dem 2. Weltkrieg nachempfunden ist. Scheiß auf den Charakter, scheiß auf den Rest vom Aussehen wie Haarfarbe, Größe usw, scheiß auf das Thema des Films, scheiß auf das Alter, scheiß auf den Kontext, Hauptsache der Typ ist WEISS. Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2016)

Mich stört es das Hollywood keine eigenen Ideen mehr hat !

Hey machen ein Reboot von Ocean Eleven/Ghostbusters nur diesmal mit Frauen dann feiert uns die presse.
Hey machen wir doch ein 007 Fortsetzung nur diesmal mit einen schwarzen Bond weil scholdar es so will und die sjw leute
Machen wir ein Reboot von Annie nur diesmal nehmen wir ein schwarzes mädchen weil das derzeit hip und trauriger ist.

Das ist genauso wie beim neuen Metal Gear Zombie Surival Spiel - man  missbraucht eine Lizenz und es hat garnichts mehr mit dem zu tuen was es  war ausser den Namen.

Und du hörst dich langsam an wie eine schallplatte an die hängt mit er muss schwarz sein, als weisser lebt man besser - bla bla usw 
Genauso mit sowas zerstören die Feminazis und die SJW die Spiele und Filme schon seit Jahren.

Ach der Film könnte jemandes gefühl verletzen. Ach der Film könnte sexistische sein. 

Political Correctness ist das schlimmste was Filmen und Spielen passiert. in 10 bis 15 Jahren nutzen wir alle nur noch die drei Muscheln und kriegen einen Strafzettel wenn wir fluchen oder Fleisch essen.




> "Ich lese gern. Ich bin für Redefreiheit und für Freiheit der Wahl. Ich  bin ein Typ der gerne in einer schmierigen Kneipe hockt und sich fragt:  Nehm" ich ein T-Bone Steak oder "ne Riesenportion Spare Ribs mit richtig  schönen fetten Pommes dazu? Ich bin cholesterinsüchtig! Ich will Speck,  Butter und will tonnenweise Käse reinhauen. Ich will "ne fette  Havannah, so groß wie Cincinnati in der Nichtraucherzone rauchen. Ich  will nackt mit grünem Wackelpudding beschmiert durch die Straßen laufen,  und ich will mir die Freiheit nehmen, den Playboy zu lesen. Warum? Weil  ich das Bedürfnis dazu verspüre!"







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMI_26oljqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Film von 1993 und erzählt eine Zukunft 2030 und es ist erschreckend wie sehr es immer so wird wie im Film dargestellt wird


http://www.zeit.de/2013/04/Kinderbuch-Sprache-Politisch-Korrekt

Oder die sinnlose Zensur in Kinderbücher und was sonst noch für ein Aufwand betrieben wird


----------



## Scholdarr (13. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mich stört es das Hollywood keine eigenen Ideen mehr hat !
> 
> Hey machen ein Reboot von Ocean Eleven/Ghostbusters nur diesmal mit Frauen.
> Hey machen wir doch ein 007 Fortsetzung nur diesmal mit einen schwarzen Bond.


Naja, eine Fortsetzung von 007 wird doch so oder so gemacht, ob jetzt mit schwarzem oder mit weißem Bond. 



> Und du hörst dich langsam an wie eine schallplatte an die hängt mit er muss schwarz sein, als weisser lebt man besser - bla bla usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Quatsch, ich hab an keiner Stelle geschrieben, dass 007 schwar sein MUSS. Ich schrieb, dass seine Hautfarbe eigentlich irrelevant ist.

Und als Weißbrot ist man bei uns strukturell privilegiert, das ist einfach ein Fakt. Ob du deshalb persönlich besser lebst, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Mit der Diskussion bezüglich Filme und 007 hat das aber so oder so überhaupt nichts zu tun...



> Das ist genauso wie beim neuen Metal Gear Zombie Surival Spiel - man missbraucht eine Lizenz und es hat garnichts mehr mit dem zu tuen was es war ausser den Namen.



Ähm, nein. Das verbindende Element bei James Bond (den Filmen) ist der Archetypus dieser Figur und der generelle Kontext, in der er sich bewegt, und das ist bei allen Filmen bisher gegeben. Die Hautfarbe ist dafür allerdings schlicht irrelevant bzw. sie ist nicht relevanter als die Frage, ob der Schauspieler jetzt blond, brünett oder schwarzhaarig ist...


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2016)

Ach von mir aus kann deinen schwarzen haben - der film wird von der presse gefeiert und von den kritikern die angst vor sjw und co haben er wird in der erste woche noch geld einspielen vieleicht aber er wird wie andere filme langfristig floppen


----------



## Scholdarr (13. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ach von mir aus kann deinen schwarzen haben - der film wird von der presse gefeiert und von den kritikern die angst vor sjw und co haben er wird in der erste woche noch geld einspielen vieleicht aber er wird wie andere filme langfristig floppen


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Hautfarbe des 007 einen relevanten Einfluss auf den Erfolg des Films haben wird. Entweder der Film ist gut oder eben nicht. 

Und ich amüsiere mich nach wie vor darüber, dass du scheinbar immer noch annimmst, dass ich gerne einen schwarzen Bond hätte. Dabei ist es mir völlig egal, ob der nächste Bond schwarz oder weiß ist. Hauptsache sie nehmen einen guten Schauspieler, der der Figur des 007 Leben einhauchen kann.


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2016)

mir war eingentlich nur langweilig deshalb hier mit dem thema beschäftigt ^^ 

ernst nehm ich die meisten themen eh nicht weil man eh nix ändern kann


----------



## Zybba (13. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nein, ist es mir nicht. Die Frage ist aber, WIE man da argumentiert. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn es darum geht, dass der Charakter der Figur geändert wird. Wenn aber der Charakter der Figur überhaupt nicht besprochen wird sondern nur die Hautfarbe, dann ist das imo sehr wohl die "falsche" Diskussion.


Bei mir ging es beim neuen Bonddarsteller auf jeden Fall um das Aussehen. Das Craig keine schwarzen Haare hat, fand ich z.B. sehr mies. Der Charakter ist doch bei allen mehr oder weniger der gleiche. Aalglatter cooler Typ.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn z.B., dass ein Idris Elba den Charakter des James Bond nicht viel besser verköpern könnte als etwa ein Rodger Moore oder selbst ein Daniel Craig? Vielelicht ist das ja auch einfach der beste Schauspieler für die Rolle? Die Hautfarbe ist dafür eine absolute Nebensächlichkeit, wenn du mich fragst.


Mir gehts da wie Wynn, die können meinetwegen 1000 neue Filme mit nur schwarzen Schauspielern bringen. Stört mich nicht, viele sind sicher super.
Allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass bekannte Filmereihen so verändert werden.

Naja, da kommen wir nicht mehr zusammen. Daher ist das Thema für mich jetzt auch durch.
Viel Spaß bei dem schwarzen Hitler und dem weißen Django! xD


----------



## Worrel (13. September 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Warum ist es ok, James Bond in neuen Autos und modernen Settings zu zeigen aber die Figur nicht?


Weil eine gewisse "Dehnung" der Realität noch Kontinuität beinhaltet, eine plötzliche Änderung der Hautfarbe aber nicht mehr. Es sei denn, "James Bond" sei eben nur ein Tarnname, der von verschiedenen Männern angenommen wird. Dann muß das aber auch im Film so erklärt werden. _(Wie sinnvoll es aus Agentursicht ist, extra einen Tarnnamen ins Leben zu rufen, um dann mit einer schwarzen Besetzung die Wirkung desselben wieder zunichte zu machen, lass ich an dieser Stelle mal dahin gestellt.)_

Natürlich kann der "Dr- No" Bond nicht mehr der heute aktuelle Bond sein, wenn man den natürlichen Alterungsprozeß berücksichtigt. Aber diese letztendlich lediglich zeitliche Dehnung halte ich durchaus für azeptabel. Aber wenn Bond tatsächlich inUniverse immer derselbe Mann sein soll, dann darf man nicht einfach mal so die Hautfarbe ändern.



> Wenn man das Setting nicht ändern darf ist irgendwann jede Geschichte tot.


Was einen ja nicht daran hindert, neue Geschichten zu erzählen - von Batgirl, Megaman, Captain Europe, Agent 008, Sherlock's Nichte oder den drei Technik Nerds aus Akte X. 
Letzteres gab's übrigens kurz als Serie. Sowas nennt man dann Spin-off.

Wenn man beispielsweise gut zehn Jahre später eine Geschichte über ein den Weltraum erforschendes Raumschiff weiter erzählen will, kann man problemlos einfach eine neue Crew und eine neues Schiff nehmen, anstatt erklären zu wollen, wieso der Captain plötzlich eine Glatze (OK, das wäre noch nachzuvollziehen ) und der erste Offizier plötzlich keine spitzen Ohren mehr, dafür aber einen Vollbart hat.



> Ein Kinorelease des Originals würde heutzutage unterirdischst floppen. Egal was bei IMDB steht.


Der Trend geht ja eh Richtung Heimkino. Und logisch, daß Psycho Fans den Film eh schon zuhause haben und nicht dafür ins Kino gehen.



> Was interessiert Investoren und Zuschauer ein Hit von gestern?


Was Investoren interessiert, könnte mir egaler nicht sein. Auch ob ein Film ein "Hit" war, interessiert mich recht wenig.

Mich als Zuschauer interessieren Machart, Geschichte, Schauspielerische Leistung, künstlerische und technische Ideen und Leistungen etc.
Am Wochenende hatte ich zum Beispiel *Die Stadt der verlorenen Kinder *und *Night on Earth *gesehen - 2 Filme aus den 90ern des letzten Jahrhunderts 
In dem einen Film wird ein surrealistisches Märchen mit erleuchteten "Borgs", wissenschaftlichen Gen Experimenten und eben titelgebenden verschwundenen Kindern in einer verrostenden Hafenstadt erzählt, der andere handelt von einer Handvoll Taxifahrten innerhalb der selben 20 Minuten rund um die Welt.



> Und das würde heute jemand ins Kino locken? Im Vergleich zu Gravity oder Interstellar?


Was weiß ich? bin ich Besucherzahlen Wahrsager? 



Wynn schrieb:


> Man ändert einfach keine Klassiker. Nehm das 007 weg und alles andere auf das sich die das 007 Universum bezog und er kann gern ein Transexueller Schwarzer sein der bei Vollmond zum Banjo spielenden Werwolf wird.


This. 
Einfach John Pond, Agent #008 erfinden und los geht's.



> Genauso bei der dunklen turm verfilmung - da wurde erklärt das der film in einer alternativen realität spielt und deshalb ist roland schwarz - ...


WTF?
Also eine dermaßen billige Ausrede hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Obwohl: doch - ich hab ja WoW: WoD gespielt. 

Dann kann man ja direkt sagen: komm, wir verfilmen jetzt mal *Herr der Ringe*, aber "das spielt in einer Parallelwelt" , daher verläuft das folgendermaßen:

Frodo  muß den Ring - der allerdings jetzt ein goldener Lutschkiesel ist, bei dessen Benutzungen alles in einem verzerrten grünlichen Ton dargestellt wird - er muß den Ring also zum Schicksalsberg bringen. Als er auf dem Weg dorthin mit einer Morgulklinge von Elrond angestochen wird, lernt er die Fähigkeit, in eine Parallelwelt zu gehen. Dort kann er aus einem Adler einen Hubschrauber machen und so Arwen retten, die von der Wetterspitze fällt. Gondor sieht übrigens aus wie New York - das war billiger als Kulisse  weiter im Text: Auf seiner Reise trifft Frodo dann auf Eowynn, die eine rebellische Kämpferin ist und ebenfalls die Parallelwelt besuchen kann, da auch sie von einer Morgulklinge verletzt wurde. Die beiden verlieben sich und heiraten in einer wilden Tanzorgie in den Höhlen bei Helm's Klamm. Der Meister-Ingenieur Saruman hat inzwischen eine Roboter Armee aufgestellt, die bei ihrer Zerstörung die Wortmeldung "I'll be back" von sich geben und greift damit Helm's Klamm an, um die Augen des Orakels der Höhlen zu erhalten, denn mit diesen kann man die Lottozahlen der nächsten Woche vorhersagen. Klappt aber nicht, da Frodo mit der Macht des Lutschkiesels eine Armee aus Untoten aus den Bergen herbei ruft, die die Roboterarmee hinwegfegen. Also weiter zum Schicksalsberg, der jetzt nach Gondor verlegt wurde, um die Anzahl an Sets aus Kostengründen zu reduzieren und daher in einem Hochhaus in der 13. Etage untergebracht ist. Die Lava wird dabei durch einen billigen CGI Effekt als eine "Tür aus Gold" dargestellt, die beim Öffnen schmilzt. Frodo geht also durch die Tür und erfährt dort von einem der "Konstrukteure" der Parallelwelt, welche Tür der Ausgang ist. Allerdings soll er dafür den Lutschkiesel da lassen. Frodo sagt "Bullshit!" und nimmt einen alternativen Ausgang, was den Konstrukteur so verärgert, daß er die ganze Etage sprengt. Seitdem hat das Haus keine 13. Etage mehr und alle Bewohner sind glücklich. Aber da ist ja noch der Lutschkiesel, der zerstört werden muß, weil ... nun, weil ... weil eine Zigeunerin ihn verflucht hat, da sie 30 Jahre in einem Haus über einem Indianerfriedhof übernachten mußte. So. 
Neo Frodo stellt in einer Abfolge an Ereignissen, die viel zu komplex sind, um von einem menschlichen Gehirn nachvollzogen, geschweige denn, hier beschrieben zu werden (man denke an Filme von David Lynch) fest, daß die Welt eine Illusion ist und man nur durch den Biss einer riesigen uralten Monsterspinne alle aus dieser Illusion befreien kann - und so klettert er in die Berge, läßt sich von der Spinne beißen und blendet sie dann mit dem Licht des Lutschkiesels. Zapp: findet er sich in einem klinisch kalt beleuchteten futuristischen Raum in einem Bett liegend wieder und sieht sich selbst beim Altern zu, bis die ihn observierende Computereinheit JCN (gesprochen: Jason) durch sein stetiges Verrotten gelangweilt ist und die Luftzufuhr abschaltet.
Mit dem letzten Atemzug kann Frodo gerade noch sagen: "I'll be back" ...

Praktisch, diese "Parallelwelt" Deklaration.  



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was genau stört dich denn daran, dass er schwarz sein könnte? Am Charakter des 007 ändert sich dadurch überhaupt nichts.


Aber an der Kontinuität. Wenn ich eine filmübergreifende Geschichte erzähle und damit anfange, das ein weißer Geheimagent die Bösen bekämpft, kann ich nicht einfach im nächsten Kapitel einen *** oder Chinesen daraus machen.

Es gibt ja immer die Möglichkeit, statt "Dracula" einfach "Blackula" zu drehen. Kontinuität gewahrt, da anderer Charakter.



> Wie der Agent genau aussieht, war für die Marke hingegen noch nie wichtig, solange der Schauspieler (im Kontext der Zeit) nur gut aussieht und anziehend auf Frauen wirkt. Man nimmt also überhaupt nichts weg, wenn 007 schwarz ist, denn die Hautfarbe ist für den Charakter der Filme schlicht irrelevant.


a) Die Hautfarbe wurde vom Autor vorgegeben
b) Kontinuität
c) Agent 008


----------



## Worrel (13. September 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei dem schwarzen Hitler[...]! xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alreech (17. September 2016)

Bond ist ein very britscher Agent der seine Ziele erreicht indem er Frauen verführt (und in Skyfall wurde angedeutet das er auch kein Problem damit hat im Auftrag ihrer Majestät mit Männern Sex zu haben), Männer umbringt und massiven Kollateralschaden anrichtet (vermutlich sind Bonds Einsätze nur Ablenkungsmanöver damit die richtigen Agenten nicht auffallen  ).
Wenn die Produzenten einen Schauspieler mit schwarzer Hautfarbe finden der britisch genug ist Bond zu spielen... wo ist das Problem ?

Problematisch wird es dann wenn man den ganzen Film darauf aufbaut das Bond eine schwarze Lesbe aus LA ist die Gangsta Slang redet. Wenn man das noch noch besonders bewirbt muß man sich um den Shitstorm keine Gedanken machen.


----------

